# New Car and What a Difference



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well after only having owned my Insignia SRi 2.0T VX Line for 10 months, the fuel costs around town are a joke , 17MPG at best, and thats driving very sensibly) SO I decided to change cars, even though I took a amassive hit on the Insignia come PX time, but long term its def worth it IMO.

I hummed and hayed over what car I wanted in its place  ...... it had to be fun, sporty, look good and very cheap to run.

I was going through all types, Clio RS200's, Corsa VXR's, etc .... 

I then came a cross a avery surprising car ...... so much so that after a decent test drive I was hooked on it. Even though it could probably fit in the boot of the Inisgnia :lol:

So my new car in question is a Seat Ibiza 1.4TSi FR DSG. 150bhp/170lb/ft, 0-60 = 7.4secs, 132MPH, 31MPG around town and almost 50MPG on a run. £135 a year road tax, and my insurance had halved. It really was a win win situation 

It also has plenty of toys, Cruise, climate, power folding door mirrors, anti dazzle rear view mirror, tyre pressure monitoring system, aux and ipod connectivity and of course that awesome DSG gearbox 

So I picked the car up around 4 weeks ago now and done a mini detail/quick clean on her , and this is how she came up ........














































I had in my kmind a few mods planned already for it and so they have began already ......

Audi A1 Alloy Pedals Fitted ......










Done a wee bit of research and found out that they don't make an alloy footrest to match of even the correct shape for the Ibiza.  So I contacted a local metal works that agreed to mak me one if I supplied a stencil for then. So a nice rigid piece of card and 30 mins later I had my stencil. I popped in past to drop it off and 4 days later I picked up my alloy footrest to match the Audi A1 pedals  ...... once fitted it looked like this, nice and complete now ......










Also took some quick pics of the car that night at work ....





































and the boot is surprisingly large, or enough for around 10% of my cleaning items ....










Also had a boring night at work tonight ..... and had some crazy idea in my head that included some 3M Matt Black Vinyl Wrap .....

a before pic .....










and after 5 minutes work .....



















S far thats it ...... my future plans ar Team Heko wind deflectors, a set of these carbon fibre DSG paddle shift extensions ......










Then after xmas and new year, lower the car around 20-30mm or so (not too much) as its on stilts at the moment  ..... and a Remap to take the car to an easy 200BHP/300lbft 

Hope you all liked my wee write up, and all opinions/comments are as always welcome 

Thanks

James


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice, I was looking at the Ibiza sc yesterday as a possible replacement for my Leon cupra. I would be limited on engine choice tho as I don't like dsg (been there & done it) so its either diesel power which I dislike almost as much as dsg or 1.2 tsi 

How do you find the driving position compared to the insignia, space wise I know it's not going to be the same, but can you get comfy, are the seats any good ?

I'm swaying towards to Octavia 1.8 tsi at the moment, or the Ibiza sc but it has to be green


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Very nice motor but have you thought about de badge ?


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice choice of car mate  just wondered where did you find those CF paddles they look really good wouldn't mind a set on mine  also if you want to make it a bit different may i suggest the facelift rear lights i think they look good  cheapest I've found os £200 though or id of snapped some up myself ages ago


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent choice, that looks ace.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Tidy little car.

17MPG from an Insignia is awful. Strangely when I had a 2.0 diesel Insignia for a bit my consumption was awful too.

Only averaged mid 30s when doing reasonable length journeys each day.

Clearly something not right so luckily I didn't own it.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks guys 

Yeah seats are very comfy indeed, being 6ft tall its surprising how much room there is inside actually. The suspension on the FR model is quite hard, so around town its a wee bit bumpy etc, but on a good decent open road its so much fun.  

How come you don't like DSG? I was a bit aprehensive to begin with, but after having it for a month now its brilliant around town, very smooth and def a lazy approach to driving. :lol:

Also forgot to note, my average mpg around town is sitting at 33.4MPG at the moment 

James


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I had a 2.0TDi A3 with DSG and just hated it, usless in the snow, couldn't make its mind up about what gear it should be in, jerky and the hesitation from roundabouts was worrying. Oh and it would not hold a gear in manual, it would change when it wanted to.

I'm 6'4" so there might be room in it for me


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Get it mapped!!!
and do it now!


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

see personally dsg shoild not be used on a diesel. thats when it gets jerky etc. 

when i putbthe ibiza into manual mode it wont change up for me unless its hit the redline or unless i am slowing down and not down shifting. seems to work great with the 1.4 tsi engine tbh. bestvway is to get a test drive in one  

James


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I could book a demo for a week but already have it in my head that i liked DSG on the testdrive in the A3.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice looking motor - colleague at work has an Ibiza ST, plenty of kit and toys but IMO very small. He had the option of a lower spec'd Octavia or well spec'd Ibiza ST - needless to say with another child on the way he is regretting his decision.

@ 6ft 2 I struggled to get a decent seating position and when I did all I could see was the side pillar.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah they are quite small. but compared to a neq corse they are so much bigger in every way. i was shocked whwn i test drove a corsa. inside is tiny and they is enough space in the boot for 1 bag of shopping. lol. 

James


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

300lb torque with a map??? Really that's very high for a 1.4! 

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

thats what i was quoted by a very reputable vag tuning company. the 1.4 turbo/supercharged lump is very tunable. i could get a power map installed 230bhp but only 260lb/ft.

James


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

What boost would it be running on the first map? Sounds very good indeed. Is it a revo map? 

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

yes revo map. no idea on the full details yet. will get into that after xmas etc.  loads of peole say a map really makes the car a right little weapon. lol. i juat like it now cause its so much fun.

James


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Vags have always been tunable mind. Be interesting to see what it makes! Lovely motors I really like them!

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah hopefully make good figures. my astra vxr made good stage 2 figures so fingers crossed.

James


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks good in Luna silver! I love my Cupra. DSG + relatively wide tyres isn't great in the snow though. Got a set of winter tyres in the standard size on at the moment. And was just an excuse to get a second set of alloys 

I really like the FR's alloys though, I originally asked to have the wheels swapped to FR ones when I ordered my Cupra. Generally I average 36 mpg at the moment with a mixture of driving and stop start etc. I have had 48 on a run though which is great considering the power


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Have a look at Shark, Jabbasport and APR before going the Revo route


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wherever it's tuned it it properly rolling roaded with a proper remap.
Revo just do flash maps no offense it's basically a tuning box but solid-state uploaded to your ECU.
RTech in Hinkley are very well know tuners in the VAG world not sure what they do with the 1.4tsi but have a look in, as mentioned APR are a good brand name but again generally they are bolt on packages with flash-maps.

Rtech did my original map as a custom with about 5 or 6 different runs and my latest map Storm Developments have done. Both are good companies IMO.
:S

By the way on Ukmkivs some guy has a TSI 1.4 Golf running over 350bhp.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Ah thats great info, many thanks.  

Like I said I will research it fully after the new year, no point in doing that now as I'll end up wanting the remap earlier, and with xmas etc I just can't justify spending that amount on my car atm (well I can, but the better half would kill me) :lol: 

I'd have loved a Ibiza Cupra tbh, but jesus trying to find a 2nd hand one in Aberdeen is impossible, I haven't evenm seen a single FR or Cupra driving around Aberdeen at all. 

James


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

insanejim69 said:


> I'd have loved a Ibiza Cupra tbh, but jesus trying to find a 2nd hand one in Aberdeen is impossible, I haven't evenm seen a single FR or Cupra driving around Aberdeen at all.
> 
> James


You don't see many about at all, which is a good thing really. But I see plenty due to who I work for


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah I do love the sort of exclusivity side of it.  See hundreds of Corsa's, Fiesta's etc driving around. 

James


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely looking little car buddy.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks very nice, not sure I could buy a 1.4 TSi though as there are too many horror stories about for my liking regarding some of them drinking almost as much oil as petrol :doublesho

Real pity as the Fabia vRS we drove was a lovely engine.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks guys 

yeah some engines are like that. my mk4 astra drank oil but its just the way they were they all done it. lol. I find the 1.4tsi is a right revvy engine though. loads of torque down low but it sounds awesome at high revs.

just in from giving it a wee clean and using some cg blacklight that i aint used since buying it from a member on here last year. lol. not bad stuff but no where near as good as glossworks glaze for popping the metallic flake in the paint.

James


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

Your going to enjoy it !
I've had the Bocanegra almost 2 years now.. still love it, hasnt used a drop of oil in that time either. Getting between 38 - 48mpg with almost all city driving. 
Look at adding things like center armrest and the storage pack (2nd lower glovebox and underseat boxs). And if they are still avaible the offical carbon key cover. All little things that make a nice difference :thumb:


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

ah thanks bud. will look into those.  my first mod was small, changedbthe gel dome seat logo on the key for a FR one  lol. 

James


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

just found my thread from last year - 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=237796

shows storage boxs, lower glove box, key cover and DAB/ Double DIN headunit


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well today I decided to give it another small detail since it was a lovely day. So out with the CG glossworks glaze and also gave a coat of Bouncers 22 (what a lovely wax to use, it really is) ..... and it looks so much better than it did with the CG Blacklight.  Just got to see how long the Bouncers 22 lasts over the next month or so.

James


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Seat do a remap themselves now so you keep your warranty.

I can believe the power figures of over 200bhp from a proper remap as this is the same engine used in the top Audi A1 and that has 180bhp standard.

Seat is a very underated make I believe and if they sold them in good old NZ I would have one in a heart beat. Powerful, sporty and cheap to run, perfect.

I am a pure manual guy, I would always pick a manual over an auto but when I tried the DSG I was really surprised. Once in sport mode it did everything I told it pretty much.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well my town driving MPG has now gone upto 32.8MPG  ........ almost double what I was getting in the Insignia with the exact same driving style :lol: 

Next on the cards is getting the brake calipers painted, as they are all discoloured/surface rust appearing  ....... so will get them painted gloss black of gloss grey sometime soon before winter sets in properly.

James


----------

